# Nissan Nomad steering



## dannalboon (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey there everyone. I have a question regarding my 1987 Nissan Nomad but was unsure which section to post it in. If I have got it wrong then please excuse me.

I have a 1987 Nissan Nomad van. Aside from being low on power and uneconomical I do have one main problem - no power steering! This model Nomad did not have PS but I have been able to source a complete PS setup from a 1990 Nomad. The question I have is whether it would be possible to install the PS setup in my van. If so, is it straight forward or are there modifications that need to be made?

Also, I have seen conversion kits for other model vans for bigger motors but not for Nomads. Has anyone had experience installing a larger motor into a Nomad or know of any kits for sale, etc?

Cheers!


----------

